# Lowan Rice Flakes



## bttjn (27/8/18)

Anyone use these where a recipe calls for rolled rice. From their website “Lowan Rice Flakes are produced by steaming natural brown rice and then rolling the grain flat between two large rollers. Lowan Rice Flakes contain all the nutrients of the original grain.” Packet ingredients says. “100% Natural whole grain brown rice” I haven’t brewed with rice before and this looks easier then preparing my own. Was just going to throw the required amount into my mash


----------



## captain crumpet (27/8/18)

all the hard work is done. chuck them straight in the mash


----------



## bttjn (27/8/18)

Cheers. That’s what I was hoping for [emoji106]


----------



## fungrel (28/8/18)

I use them in American lagers. I stock up when they go on special.


----------

